# Interesting Blog on GPS trail tracking



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

https://www.trailmeister.com/apps-and-maps-using-your-cellphone-on-a-ride-march-2015/

I haven't been terribly impressed with what's out there for trail riding but I might try one of the 3 apps he mentions!

Apparently you can be "offline" and still use them.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've had the MotionX app for several years now.

That said, I still use Garmin handheld units.....because they have 25 hours of battery life and they're purpose built.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I've had endomondo and I really like it, it doesn't suck up lots of battery, it is easy to use, and I am a member of Open Trail so it is easy to upload my miles.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have found Endomondo is not terribly accurate with distances though. I have been off by as much as a mile from my handheld units distance. Though I was talking to someone that did some trails in a state park and they felt they had to use a rolling measuring stick because even the handheld GPS were not accurate.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I most always carry two Garmin handhelds and they almost always come up with different totals, and some times by as much as 10%.

When I review the track logs, they're much closer.

Garmin also has a smart phone app by the way. It's not free, however.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Chasin'!

I didn't look at your link, but if you have an Android phone, try the Backcountry Navigator app. It's good enough that I no longer carry a discrete GPS receiver.

It will let you download/build custom map databases for use offline, and has a large selection of map sources; topo, roads, aerial imagery, etc. It will capture and import/export tracks, display track data, plus other stuff I haven't played with.

I have used this app a lot over the past several years, and have had best results with keeping the current map database "local" (i.e. not on an SD card), and setting the phone "Location" to "Device Only". I like the CalTopo US 24K topo maps, and the USGS "Small Tiles" imagery for foot/horseback travel. Be sure to set to maximum "Zoom" when you go to D/L map data.

And do your downloads from home on your home wifi, or _someones_ wifi, anyway 

It does draw on your battery, so either carry a spare, or be selective about track recording and screen usage.

Steve


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

GAIA is a top notch program but it cost $20. But if you want to download to your phone and be off grid with maps, Its the one to choose.


----------

